# Attack of the Jell-O people!!! (Hollywoodwinds)



## Pzy-Clone (Oct 3, 2009)

Just messin around with Hollywoodwinds.
Love this library to pieces already :D

http://www.box.net/shared/55ri5nkjjm


----------



## musicpete (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow, that was positively awesome.... I really like how cleverly you combined the pre-baked effects with your own motives. IMHO This should be an official demo.

God, how I miss that kind of writing for woodwinds in modern music... It's like going through 300 years of writing for woodwinds in 30 seconds. Thanks for making me go to sleep with a big smile!


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Oct 3, 2009)

kewl ,thats very nice of you :D

The really great thing is this took like 1 hour, i shudder to think how long it would take with other stuff.

People are really missing out if they dismiss this lib as a "fx" lib Imo. 
And that sound....:D


----------



## nikolas (Oct 3, 2009)

WOW man!

This is brilliant! I'll have to wait a bit longer for more demos to come through and see how different they can be, but for now I think I would be buying this...


----------



## scottbuckley (Oct 3, 2009)

Ha! Fantastic stuff. I guess I should find my credit card then... 

-s


----------



## RiffWraith (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow - very, very good. The peice is actually musical - not just a showcase for what the lib can do. IMHO, it would benefit from some extra reverb, and some eq, but all in all sounds relaly good.

Did you use both mic positions? Equally, or one more than another?

Cheers.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey ,thanx for those comments, i do apriciate that very much. 

Riff: Well, i very briefly tried a few of the mix presets in the actual kontakt instruments GUI, and for this demo i used a setting called "Bias Stage" i think, which i guess are mostly stage with some added close mics. But they both sound pretty nifty by themselves as well. 

Yeah, probably could do with some sonic tweaking, i have yet to see how they blend in with existing templates, but a bit of reverb never did anyone any harm :D

Cheers indeed o-[][]-o


----------



## Cinesamples (Oct 3, 2009)

Pzy-Clone, 

This is absolutely hilarious and awesome!

Yeah, I think the Bias Stage preset is the best one. Perhaps we should set that to be the default.

Thanks for sharing..

Mike


----------



## RiffWraith (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey Mike (or anyone else for that matter) - what is the *Bias Stage preset*?


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanx Mike.!
Yeah U should to that, becouse as of now they load up as "stage only" which is already available as a seperate patch anyways.?

RiFF: To me the Bias Stage presets sounds like a mix of maybe 70% stage and 30% Close, atleast there are some close mics in there for sure.


----------



## musicpete (Oct 4, 2009)

RiffWraith @ 4.10.2009 said:


> IMHO, it would benefit from some extra reverb, and some eq, but all in all sounds relaly good.


How intriguing! I thought about commenting on the piece having a too wet feeling for my taste but hesitated to do so... 

Don't you think that even more reverb would totally obliterate all the sonic detail that is present right now? Even as it is right now, it feels a little too wet for me (the reverb is already obscuring some detail).

It is always fascinating to me how different personal taste in this matter can be. :lol:


----------



## billval3 (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice job showing off the library! Great stuff!


----------



## Ed (Oct 4, 2009)

This demo makes me think they should also do a similar product for strings. All those swooshy arps sound great!


----------



## mikebarry (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey nice work. Very crazy and imaginative. A good title.

Very fun.


----------



## hbuus (Oct 4, 2009)

This has got to be one of the weirdest things I have ever heard here on vi control! :D But weird in a good way. Very creative! I was smiling all the way when listening to this, because it was just so...crazy!

One thing: That HWW sound that starts at 0:44/0:45 - it was also present in one of the HWW demos. I think it won't be long until everyone here will scream "HWW!" when that particular sound is heard in a piece!

I think there is a risk that HWW will be too easily spotted when used in tunes.
But we'll see when more people upload music!

Anyway, this was a lot of fun to listen to!

Best regards,
Henrik


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Oct 4, 2009)

Well, yes ...it does sound very instantly recognizable as Hollywoodwinds, and rightly so , becouse they are.

But in the same manner you can recognize the signature sound of any library, that is also what`s appealing with it in the first place: 
That they ARE Hollywoodwinds.

But i take you point and agree, and will probably try to be subtle about it whenever applicable.

Thanx for listening:D


Hey RIFF: 
Dunno if you read this, but i looked up the Bias stage setting, which is 100% stage mixed in with 50% close.
IN DB`s thats 0.4 (?) and -3,2 says kontakt. (?)


----------



## Hal (Oct 4, 2009)

the great thing is that it took you only one hour to make this i dont know with other library how much time u will waist trying to come close to this.

arent u thinking of adding some orchestra to it,it will definetly sound GREAT


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 4, 2009)

Fun, quirky, brilliant stuff! Thanks for sharing something so fresh-sounding.


----------



## lux (Oct 5, 2009)

hehe, very fun and a great showcase for the library, it definitely gets on my buying list

Luca


----------



## TheoKrueger (Oct 5, 2009)

Very cool stuff!!! Very clever writing, love it


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 5, 2009)

Haha, that is crazily good


----------



## Niah (Oct 5, 2009)

I like that both the piece and the sound, sound more like a concert piece than film stuff

it's very refreshing yes o-[][]-o


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 5, 2009)

Best piece showcasing the ww lib so far!


----------



## musicpete (Oct 6, 2009)

I second both Niah and Patrick! Make this an official demo, stat! And refund him for bringing more people like me to purchase it. THIS was the demo that sold me...


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Oct 6, 2009)

Pete: LOL, No no... i`m more than happy to contribute both my money and time in this library, but i appriciate your intentions. 

Lets hope they can accumulate enough respons and resources to follow up with a BRASS libary in a similar fashion soon :D


----------



## Unison (Oct 6, 2009)

Lovely piece!! 
I really like the way the piccolo is piercing through the mix in this library.

+1 for adding strings etc. to the tune! would be great, I'm sure.


----------

